# Newborn molly fish! Please help!



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

I was expecting my Mollies to not give birth for a few more weeks. This is my first time having any babies. I have 2 right now (all I can find) in a breeder. I have my ten gallon and just got home from the pet shop when I saw them swimming around. I managed to save 2 and they seem to be doing well. Just wondering how long I should keep them in there? And when and how often to feed them? Also any other advice would be awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Bigguy71 (Apr 8, 2011)

They need to grow big enough that they cant be eaten by the adults and you need to feed them like you would feed any other fish only as much as they'll eat in a day. You can feed them fry food or just crush up other foods small enough so that they can take it in.


----------

